# Favorite Seas W18E Design?



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Taking a pair out of my car and was just curious if anyone else has built a bookshelf or other sized home speaker with them. Not too many plans on the net for them, but it won't stop me. I just thought I'd ask here if anyone has built anything with them.


----------

